# March 1st Gathering Ideas



## dutchman (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's a place for folks to post ideas/suggestions for needed items for the gathering.

We need some bales of hay for backstops for the longbow shooters. 

A sheet or three or four of plywood (old, used is fine) for a target board for the black powder shooters would be nice.

Now, trade blanket item ideas would include:
Frozen deer hides
Deer antlers or antler pieces
Deer or other animal bones
Feathers (legally obtained from non-protected species)
Walnut shells (for making dye)
River Cane
Deer toes
Deer dew claws
Horse hair


That's good far starters. I'm sure others can add stuff of interest as well.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2008)

I plan on bringin` a hawk block too.

As for trade loot, I`ll be bringin` some of my points, some primary turkey wing feathers, maybe a hand drill fire set or two, an extra obsidian knife (in case somebody throws something on the blanket that I just got to have!). One knife is goin` for a door prize, and another is goin` for a side trade that has already been worked out. I reckon I`ll have to dig through my plunder and see what else I might bring for trade. Since there will be some other knappers there, I just might bring some select stone for trade too. Maybe a few wrapped feathers as gifts.

That`s a good list you have there Gene! Remember ya`ll, modern stuff can be traded too.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 6, 2008)

i got a few turkey calls that i made i was gonna stick on the blanket.maybe i got to look and see what else i got laying around.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 6, 2008)

i got some deer bones n toes,turtle shells,yote skins and one of priveyes finest big catfishing combos.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 6, 2008)

How about coming out here to hold the meeting! PLEASE...................................


----------



## dutchman (Feb 6, 2008)

Nick, you and Bam Bam, Ken, and Andy ought to bring a few buckets full of busted rocks you can pawn off as fint & steel rocks.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a blow pipe fer the fire , a few hangin' hooks , and of course I will have to dig up a handmade arrow straightner .....


----------



## dutchman (Feb 7, 2008)

Ah, arrow straighteners.

Everybody should also bring a folding chair, or an equivalent, for each member of their party.

We might need some cookies. Preferably homemade, but store bought will do.


----------



## 243Savage (Feb 7, 2008)

Woody's Janitor said:


> How about coming out here to hold the meeting! PLEASE...................................



Of course they have to do this on the weekend I'm moving.    Maybe I'll stop by and say "hey"...you're on my way to Yellowstone.....I think.


----------



## stev (Feb 7, 2008)

Goat nads.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 8, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Of course they have to do this on the weekend I'm moving.    Maybe I'll stop by and say "hey"...you're on my way to Yellowstone.....I think.



We'll be right outside of macon just off of 80 west if you wanna make a detour.You will have to bring your own goat nads though.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 8, 2008)

priveye said:


> We'll be right outside of macon just off of 80 west if you wanna make a detour.You will have to bring your own goat nads though.



Right. Ol' Stev probably ain't got enough to go around.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 8, 2008)

It might help to have a hand truck.  I got one I'll bring, plus two folding chairs, one for my 'ol bones and one for extra.

If the area is decent for wildlife viewing, binoculars and cameras ought to be considered.  You folks call that, I don't know the area.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 8, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> It might help to have a hand truck.  I got one I'll bring, plus two folding chairs, one for my 'ol bones and one for extra.
> 
> If the area is decent for wildlife viewing, binoculars and cameras ought to be considered.  You folks call that, I don't know the area.



I don't think there'll be a critter show hide nor hair on this day....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 8, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I don't think there'll be a critter show hide nor hair on this day....





Only if they are on a suicide mission.Cause i will eat anything but a possum.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Priveye Opossum And Sweet Tarters Are Pretty Good.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 8, 2008)

recurve36 said:


> Hey Priveye Opossum And Sweet Tarters Are Pretty Good.



Maybe an Opossum, but a possum ain't worth nuthin.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 8, 2008)

my possum skin briefs keep me warm in the stand during deer season.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Feb 8, 2008)

That Could Be More Info Than We Need To Know. But I Prefer Beaver .


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 8, 2008)

I will not get bannedI will not get bannedI will not get bannedI will not get bannedI will not get banned...

ok i am better now!


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Feb 8, 2008)

That Was Those Nice Soft Warm Beaver Pelts!


----------



## TenPtr (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a 5 ft diamond back rattler in the freezer right now.  Would anyone like for me to bring this??? Im sure one of yall could do something pretty neat with the skin. I was going to mount it but changed my mind.  All I do with it now is scare the you know what out of all my girl friends. Here he is.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Feb 10, 2008)

Bring Him You Never Know What You Might Get.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 13, 2008)

Trade Blanket goods...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2008)

Gonna be a good trade blanket!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 13, 2008)

Head dressin?


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 14, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Head dressin?



Naw .... ear rinds .....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 14, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> Naw .... ear rinds .....



Oh....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 14, 2008)

ear rangs?


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 14, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Oh....



just pullin' yer leg ...

they are purties ....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 14, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> just pullin' yer leg ...
> 
> they are purties ....





purty whats? 

I ain't tradin for no junk....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 14, 2008)

Muddy you and I might have to do some research before we pull up to the ol tradin blanket.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 14, 2008)

Research or plunderin...?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 14, 2008)

Reasearch - Diggin in the couch cushions,whatever you want to call it.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 14, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Research or plunderin...?



I love to plunder...   but 4 food  
it's a terrible curse   
I'm bringing ziplock bags for anyone wanting to save 
leftovers, but I fear there just won't b any


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 14, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> purty whats?
> 
> I ain't tradin for no junk....



shoot I'll bet I am the only person ya'll know to bring back more from the dump than I carried off ....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 14, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> shoot I'll bet I am the only person ya'll know to bring back more from the dump than I carried off ....



My long lost dumpster diving brother.I knew I recognized you!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, I got something that's gonna be to Dutchman like $10 to a crack addict............


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 14, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I got something that's gonna be to Dutchman like $10 to a crack addict............



What? I might be an addict.....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> What? I might be an addict.....



I can't tell you that, it's a secret......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 14, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I can't tell you that, it's a secret......



I can keep "secrets" too...


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 14, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I can't tell you that, it's a secret......



PM THE INFO TO MUDDY IT'S SAFE WITH HIM,
*DUTCH* ON THE OTHER-HAND WILL SEND IT IN A PM TO WHO KNOWS WHO!!!???


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 14, 2008)

BIGABOW said:


> PM THE INFO TO MUDDY IT'S SAFE WITH HIM,
> *DUTCH* ON THE OTHER-HAND WILL SEND IT IN A PM TO WHO KNOWS WHO!!!???





You still gonna try and make it?


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 14, 2008)

Ima Workin' On It!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 14, 2008)

BIGABOW said:


> PM THE INFO TO MUDDY IT'S SAFE WITH HIM,
> *DUTCH* ON THE OTHER-HAND WILL SEND IT IN A PM TO WHO KNOWS WHO!!!???



Keep it up, wise guy, and you'll get a PM!

Here are a few more items that might be on the trade blanket.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice .....!!!!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 14, 2008)

Is that a GT 13 inch ruler?


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Feb 14, 2008)

would anyone be interested in some frozen deer hides and a beaver hide.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, all I can say is that I've been going back through each of your old posts and doing my homework! 

I know your weaknesses and your dislikes.  I have made finds, purchases and trades based upon my research so that I have a larger bargaining margin. 

I hope the Little Debbie delivery truck can find Mike's place though.........


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2008)

WOOT WOOT!  Got an email this morning.  I will be receiving multiple shipments of various varieties of multi-colored and exotic rocks just perfect for and begging to be knapped into something beautiful! 

Gee....I don't knap anything.  Wonder what I'm gonna do with them? 

Maybe I'll smash them up and take them to the river and try to skip them while I listen to the Georgia Tech Fight Song and try to catch a big ol' catfish.......

Yep, that's a thought.  I think I'll try that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> WOOT WOOT!  Got an email this morning.  I will be receiving multiple shipments of various varieties of multi-colored and exotic rocks just perfect for and begging to be knapped into something beautiful!
> 
> Gee....I don't knap anything.  Wonder what I'm gonna do with them?
> 
> ...




Easy with them rocks now!! Be gentle!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> Easy with them rocks now!! Be gentle!!



Why?  What else could they possibly be good for?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2008)

You just treat them with kid gloves. They don`t need cones or hairline fractures in em! And don`t let em bang again`t each other. Dodge all them potholes on the way to the cookout!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 15, 2008)

Any of yall that are camping friday night make sure you stop and pick up any road kill you see on the way cause i plan on doing some yote hunting and i am fresh out!!

Dont think I am kidding I am DEAD serious...!!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 15, 2008)

just take a hefty bag and a shovel with you when you come down.


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 15, 2008)

*RE: Trade goods*

how fresh and new do the Deer toes and dew claws need to be-
should they have been frozen immediately after kill or what ?- 
I know where there is plenty at camp
 if they didnt need to be frozen


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2008)

recurve36 said:


> would anyone be interested in some frozen deer hides and a beaver hide.



Yes, it's very likely that someone would be interested.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 18, 2008)

here is some of my loot, gonna see what else i can scratch up.

jawbone 

some leg sinew

slate/glass in black walnut pot


----------



## choctawlb (Feb 18, 2008)

Did someone say dead animal parts?
Ken


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll be bringing a custom made longbow and a hand made flute to the blanket.

View attachment 117721

View attachment 117722


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2008)

I`ll post up a pic of some of my loot in a few days. Some of it, I still have to make.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm still in the assembly process on some things myself.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 19, 2008)

Anybody like trophy catfishing?


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 20, 2008)

priveye said:


> Anybody like trophy catfishing?


 
What are you offering up??


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Feb 20, 2008)

now priveye why you want to ask i silly question before you go to bed .


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 20, 2008)

I have two turkey wings I could bring... a couple canes or walking sticks that I've made,  an extra clock I have laying around with a big buck on it...

I'll have to look around more.  Or, just have the wife tell me what I no longer need!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 20, 2008)

Lemme say this.  I just spent $30 on pecans yesterday for Southern and Kentucky pies so you folks better bring your appetites and smile big cause even if they stink and taste or smell like rotting coyote flesh, they had better dang well be enjoyed!!!   

That's $30 I could've spent on more trading blanket stuff!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 20, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Lemme say this.  I just spent $30 on pecans yesterday for Southern and Kentucky pies so you folks better bring your appetites and smile big cause even if they stink and taste or smell like rotting coyote flesh, they had better dang well be enjoyed!!!
> 
> That's $30 I could've spent on more trading blanket stuff!



Got something you'll trade for pecans?


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 20, 2008)

priveye said:


> Anybody like trophy catfishing?





Should I bring some gear ?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah I have a beefstick combo that the stripers would love.


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 20, 2008)

priveye said:


> Yeah I have a beefstick combo that the stripers would love.


 
Now you're confusing me. 

Are we bringing tackle for the tradin blanket, or are we fishin for cats???


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 20, 2008)

Stripers?  Somebody say stripers??


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 20, 2008)

trading blanket fodder.


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 20, 2008)

priveye said:


> trading blanket fodder.


 
You're such a tease....

I just new we were gonna get to do some catfishin while we were down there...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 21, 2008)

60Grit said:


> You're such a tease....
> 
> I just new we were gonna get to do some catfishin while we were down there...




Zebra cakes will get you VIP access.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 23, 2008)

OK if anyone at the campout can start a fire with a trojan.I will take them on an all inclusive Big Catfishing Trip free of charge.

http://www.primitiveways.com/fire_from_balloon.html


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2008)

Priveye, are you sure you want to place that bet?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 23, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> Priveye, are you sure you want to place that bet?



I ain't gonna ask why or how you know, but I believe ya..


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 23, 2008)

I always wondered what those were for...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2008)

Here`s a few trade goods I have made up. Some points, a triple flow obsidian knife (sorry folks, this one is already spoken for  ), a flint and steel fire kit in a japanned tin container. I`ll have another knife, and some more loot to go with this stuff by next weekend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2008)

.....


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 23, 2008)

Good news and bad news.

The Good News is, my boy had his first ever baseball practice today.

The Bad News is, we got the practice schedule for the next few weeks, and it's every Tuesday at 6pm and every Saturday at 1pm.....

Y'all have fun, I'm really not happy about missing this one, as much planning as y'all have done pulling it together and with as many fine folk that are gonna be there.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 23, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> Priveye, are you sure you want to place that bet?



sure.


----------



## choctawlb (Feb 23, 2008)

I drove up to Lizella today and met  Priveye, his wife, daughter, and the property owner. We took a few hours and rode around the place so I could kinda get an idea of where we would want to set up, ect. . Folks this is a beautiful piece of property with a lake , beautiful woods, and excellent gathering site. I'm fired up and can't wait till next Friday. It was really awesome for the property owner to allow us to use the site. Redman and I will go up Thursday and set up my tent, cut some wood, and see what other things we can do to help get ready. Look forward to it.
Ken


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 24, 2008)

Can anyone come and barter for goods?

I've got some deer antlers, Kansas flint rock, quartz and river cane if I can get to the hunting club west of Roberta before then.

Rick


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 24, 2008)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Can anyone come and barter for goods?
> 
> I've got some deer antlers, Kansas flint rock, quartz and river cane if I can get to the hunting club west of Roberta before then.
> 
> Rick



Anyone is welcome...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2008)

The door prize knife.


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 24, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> The door prize knife.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll bring some of these antlers and nasty old rocks......


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2008)

NOTNKSNEMOR, you will do well on the trade blanket!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 24, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> NOTNKSNEMOR, you will do well on the trade blanket!!



I figured that was gonna get your dander up when you saw that nic.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 24, 2008)

If eating is @1:00 pm then what time should the trade blanket  commence?


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 24, 2008)

Do dried gourds have a value on the trading blanket?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 24, 2008)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Do dried gourds have a value on the trading blanket?



Yes they do. Bring some.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 25, 2008)

just chunk that nasty ole rock in the back of my truck when ya git there ....  

Nick don't need anymore ....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 25, 2008)

I found an oatmeal creme pie in one of my old tackle boxes the other day.Do yall think you could knap a point out of it?


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 25, 2008)

priveye said:


> I found an oatmeal creme pie in one of my old tackle boxes the other day.Do yall think you could knap a point out of it?



as long as the middle is hard ....


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 25, 2008)

we still need plywood fer shootin' at .....

I have some OSB sheets about 4 X 4 I can bring ....


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 25, 2008)

priveye said:


> My long lost dumpster diving brother.I knew I recognized you!!!!



Sorry my long lost brother fer missin' you a callin' ...










Can't wait ya'll this is gonna be fun .....


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 25, 2008)

priveye said:


> If eating is @1:00 pm then what time should the trade blanket  commence?



I'd like to know also.


I plan on having my gas grill there by 12 noon Sat.  If anyone needs it and might need extra cooking time, let me know and I'll come earlier.  The grill has a side burner up for grabs too, 1st come 1st served


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 25, 2008)

I am gonna up some signs by the road that say "Free Scurvy Exams."
So we dont get any moochers showing up.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 25, 2008)

Nick usually don't like to start the trade blanket before dark so he can pawn off his junk, uh, trade goods more easily on the unsuspecting, uh, innocent, uh interested parties. I'll defer to him on it, but I'd say around 3:30 p.m. ought to be OK. I don't think he's bringing any junk this time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2008)

Only HIGH QUALITY loot this time! I got rid of all the junk at the Frontier Festival!!    I got a secret purty that I`m holdin` back on too!  

That time sounds good to me Gene.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 25, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> Only HIGH QUALITY loot this time! I got rid of all the junk at the Frontier Festival!!    I got a secret purty that I`m holdin` back on too!
> 
> That time sounds good to me Gene.



Then 3:30 p.m.it is!

I may have an item or two I'm holding back myself, Nick. Never know when you might need to pull a trump card.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 26, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Then 3:30 p.m.it is!
> 
> I may have an item or two I'm holding back myself, Nick. Never know when you might need to pull a trump card.



I bet it's some of dutch's buffalo briefs with a GT logo on the back.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 26, 2008)

priveye said:


> I bet it's some of dutch's buffalo briefs with a GT logo on the back.




No say it ain't so .....


----------



## Paddle (Feb 26, 2008)

*Petrified Wood*

Would anyone be interested in petrified wood?


----------



## Al33 (Feb 26, 2008)

Me thinks this is gonna look more like a flea market than a tradin' blanket, and iffen it is a tradin blanket it shore must be a bigun'.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 27, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Me thinks this is gonna look more like a flea market than a tradin' blanket, and iffen it is a tradin blanket it shore must be a bigun'.



flea market , flea market ..... this is some good plunder .....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 27, 2008)

As long as I dont find any made in china stickers I will be happy.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 27, 2008)

priveye said:


> As long as I dont find any made in china stickers I will be happy.




remind me during the trade blanket about China ....got a good story ....


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm gonna post this here, but as of right now, we're still planning on being there.

Jamie's mother has had the flu for the last 3 days, Jamie came down with it today and is currently in bed with a 102° temp and can hardly move, coughing her head off. 

If she's not better by Saturday, we'll be missing out on a good time.  If she does get better, we still plan on being there.

Just a heads up...


----------



## Al33 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wishing Jamie the best. Take good care of her and I hope it works out you both make the event.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> I'm gonna post this here, but as of right now, we're still planning on being there.
> 
> Jamie's mother has had the flu for the last 3 days, Jamie came down with it today and is currently in bed with a 102° temp and can hardly move, coughing her head off.
> 
> ...




Prayers for a super-speedy recovery and that you guys can make it!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks y'all.  She went to bed last night at 10'ish and is still there now.  

I'm keeping her hydrated with OJ and cold medicine...

I'm still none-the-worse for for wear, but it's just a matter of time I'm sure...


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 28, 2008)

doesn't look like I gonna make it I got C.E. clases satutday!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 28, 2008)

Wish I could make it fellas, but Ive got ten kids coming to Etowah Valley Game Preserve for the second annual SEEDS quail hunt. I think we will have a great time though


----------



## kentuckychuck (Feb 29, 2008)

Look forward to seeing you on Saturday.


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 29, 2008)

You boys might get a sprinkle or two tonight.


<TABLE class=dataTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</TD><TD class=full>Today
Mostly sunny. Highs in the lower 60s. South winds up to 10 mph. 

</TD></TR><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=full>Tonight
Mostly cloudy with a slight chance of rain in the evening...then a chance of rain after midnight. Lows in the upper 30s. Light southwest winds. Chance of rain 40 percent. 

</TD></TR><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=full>Saturday
Mostly sunny. Highs in the upper 60s. Northwest winds 5 to 15 mph. 

</TD></TR><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=full>Saturday Night
Mostly clear. Lows in the lower 30s. Light and variable winds.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Al33 (Feb 29, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Wish I could make it fellas, but Ive got ten kids coming to Etowah Valley Game Preserve for the second annual SEEDS quail hunt. I think we will have a great time though



No doubt you will have a great time Greg! Mighty good of you to work with these kids giving them memories of good times they will never forget.


----------



## flattop (Feb 29, 2008)

Never know who may drop by! TTT


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like we're not going to make it.  Jamie is a bit better, but now I have a fever and the coughs.

I told Nicodemus a few days ago that I wanted to offer up a walking staff for a door prize.

Y'all draw a name, get me the winners name and address and I'll ship them a walking stick I made.

Sorry I can't make it folks, but I doubt I'd be good company feeling like I do.

Y'all have fun!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2008)

Darnit!  I hate that you guys are sick and won't make it.  Was looking forward to meeting the infamous "Handgunner and Mrs. Handgunner". 

Well, just look at the time of this post.  About 10 more minutes on the blackberry cobbler (hint, when the recipe says "Do Not Double", don't double the recipe! ) so let me rephrase that.  The purple-colored blackberry mush will be ready in about 10 minutes, but I can guarantee that it still tastes pretty good.

Six various pecan pies and about 5 pounds of tater salad, 30 hot dogs for eating, 8 chicken dogs for fishing, shrimp for fishing, drinks, ice, plates, forks, napkins, handi-wipes and everything but the kitchen sink has been packed, the Suburban is ready to go.  Just gotta load the food up and we're off at 7am.

Can't wait to see everyone there and I especially can't wait to get back and post pics and stories as I'm sure there will be a ton!!! 

Ya'll have a good one and we'll talk with you later!

Over and Out
T-Bug and family


----------



## dutchman (Mar 1, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Darnit!  I hate that you guys are sick and won't make it.  Was looking forward to meeting the infamous "Handgunner and Mrs. Handgunner".
> 
> Well, just look at the time of this post.  About 10 more minutes on the blackberry cobbler (hint, when the recipe says "Do Not Double", don't double the recipe! ) so let me rephrase that.  The purple-colored blackberry mush will be ready in about 10 minutes, but I can guarantee that it still tastes pretty good.
> 
> ...



Just don't forget Jeremy!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 1, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## dutchman (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, we wound up with plenty of antlers (Whitetail, Mule Deer, Elk, and Moose), some bones, some hides, some rocks, some feathers, and other various and sundry dead animal parts, along with a bunch of other good loot.

I made some good trades. I now have enough deer leg bones to make a bunch of awls and hide scrapers. I have enough antlers to make a ton of powder measures and ball starters and a weapon or two. And I wound up with a moose antler that I have no idea what I'm gonna do with. Yet.  I even traded for a few frog skins.

My prized possession has to be the new bottle opener I came away with! Plays the Tech fight song. I don't yet know how that'll fit in a pre-1840 camp, but I'll try to find a way.

It was a great trade blanket!

And I made a few "offline" trades that I'm pretty pleased with as well.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 2, 2008)

I stopped at the gas station on the way home to get some beads for my bag and they said they didnt have any CHEVRON beads


----------



## dutchman (Mar 2, 2008)

priveye said:


> I stopped at the gas station on the way home to get some beads for my bag and they said they didnt have any CHEVRON beads



I'll see what I can come up with for you.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 3, 2008)

priveye said:


> I stopped at the gas station on the way home to get some beads for my bag and they said they didnt have any CHEVRON beads




It's cause you were at the BP ....


----------



## dutchman (Mar 5, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Here's a place for folks to post ideas/suggestions for needed items for the gathering.
> 
> We need some bales of hay for backstops for the longbow shooters.
> 
> ...



Let's see, PBradley brought us some hay to use for a backstop, so that was good. Thanks, Philip.

We did have some antlers, bones, feathers, and a little bit of river cane (already assembled). 

I got some black walnuts from Muddy, but I still owe him for them. Maybe he'll forget.

Saw some sinew on the trade blanket, but I didn't get any of it.

Saw lots of stuff I didn't expect, too! Good stuff at that!

Didn't see any deer toes or dew claws. Didn't see any horsehair. Red Man did promise that he'd have some scalp locks by next winter, though.

All in all, I'm happy with the way the trade blanket worked out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2008)

I`m happy with the way all the trades worked out too. I got some especially good trades. I even got the horsehair, but that was a side trade!    Next time you see my lodge set up, look up at the lift pole, straight up over the door. You`ll see a mighty purty horsehair ornament wavin` in the wind.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 5, 2008)

Them side trades have a way of working out pretty well.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 5, 2008)

dutchman said:


> All in all, I'm happy with the way the trade blanket worked out.


 
Likewise.  I have a neat knife from Mike that feels surgical sharpened.  And I told him that now that I'm without the chess set, I have big goal this year of building one from scratch.  The board will be tough to do with the limited tools I have, but I'm gonna really enjoy making my own unique chessmen from wood.


----------

